# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Psoriasis Pustulosa Palmo-plantaris, Ziekte van Andrews en Barber

## rob-angie

Wie herkend dat...blaren met push :Frown: 
het jeukt en het doet erg veel pijn

´´Psoriasis Pustulosa Palmo-plantaris, Ziekte van Andrews en Barber´´

en wat kan ik er tegen doen?

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=21343#post21343

Als je op bovenstaande link klikt ga je er info over tegenkomen, hopelijk heb je hier iets aan? Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------

